# Spelling Lessons Needed



## Alias (Mar 26, 2013)

Nice sign......:wstupid

View attachment 1765


Sue
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1765


/monthly_2013_03/572953e8400e4_sign003.jpg.77437aab623265657ef1ae13f23ce302.jpg


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2013)

I've always wondered how  they missed the notes on the plans..... maybe they can't read the notes on the plans.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 26, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I've always wondered how  they missed the notes on the plans..... maybe they can't read the notes on the plans.


You need to draw a cloud in red pencil around the notes.


----------



## fatboy (Mar 26, 2013)

yeah........and we wonder why...........


----------



## mark handler (Mar 26, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> You need to draw a cloud in red pencil around the notes.


I don't do plan checks, I do the do the original plans, Notes and specs, before the redmarks......


----------



## ICE (Mar 26, 2013)

Every now and then as I am leaving the scene of a sign inspection, I will turn and say:  "By the way, that's not how you spell .............." Well English is a foreign language and right away they are on the phone to the office.


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 26, 2013)

mark handler said:
			
		

> I don't do plan checks, I do the do the original plans, Notes and specs, before the redmarks......


mark,

Maybe try a red pencil and see if that works.


----------



## mark handler (Mar 27, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> mark, Maybe try a red pencil and see if that works.


A little difficult with a black and white plotter


----------



## rleibowitz (Mar 27, 2013)

How come its always a women who notices this stuff?


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2013)

*& * &*





> "How come its always a women who notices this stuff?"


They're typically more observant than most men!*& * &*


----------



## mark handler (Mar 27, 2013)

Standardized achievement tests show that females are better at spelling


----------



## conarb (Mar 27, 2013)

Be careful, Larry Summers got canned as President of Harvard for saying women think differently than men, of course all was not lost since Obama put him back to work.



> *Lawrence Henry "Larry" Summers* (born November 30, 1954) is an American economist. He served as the 71st United States Secretary of the Treasury from 1999 to 2001 under President Bill Clinton. He was Director of the White House United States National Economic Council for President Barack Obama until November 2010.[3] Summers is the Charles W. Eliot University Professor at Harvard University's Kennedy School of Government. He is the 1993 recipient of the John Bates Clark Medal for his work in several fields of economics. Summers also served as the 27th President of Harvard University from 2001 to 2006. Summers resigned as Harvard's president in the wake of a no-confidence vote by Harvard faculty that resulted in large part from Summers's conflict with Cornel West, financial conflict of interest questions regarding his relationship with Andrei Shleifer,  and a 2005 speech in which he suggested that the under-representation  of women in science and engineering could be due to a "different  availability of aptitude at the high end," and less to patterns of discrimination and socialization.
> 
> Summers has also been criticized for the economic policies he advocated as Treasury Secretary and in later writings.[4] In 2009, he was tapped by President Obama to be the director of the White House National Economic Council.[3][5] ¹


¹ Lawrence Summers - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## mark handler (Mar 27, 2013)

conarb said:
			
		

> Be careful


Be careful? Of What, are you going to fire me from the site?


----------



## BSSTG (Mar 27, 2013)

Greetings,

I hate to tell you all, but it's the times we live in.

BS


----------



## north star (Mar 27, 2013)

*= = **^** = =*





> "I hate to tell you all, but it's the times we live in."


Not to be argumentative or anything like that, but [ typically ]women have always been more observant and smarter than [ most ]

men......This has been going on since "The Fall", ...in the Garden of

Eden!

Eve: Here, eat some of this!

Adam: What is it?

Eve: Nevermind, just eat it!.......It tastes good!

Adam: Dang girl, ...you sure are hot!.....Pass that fruit over here!

As Linda Ellerbee used to say, _" ...and so it goes !"_



*= = **^** = =*


----------



## Rider Rick (Mar 27, 2013)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = **^** = =*Not to be argumentative or anything like that, but [ typically ]
> 
> women have always been more observant and smarter than [ most ]
> 
> ...


So it was Adam that cause all of this.


----------



## steveray (Mar 28, 2013)

I got a set of drawings once where the company spelled part of their name wrong...."Telecommunicatons"


----------



## tmurray (Mar 28, 2013)

steveray said:
			
		

> I got a set of drawings once where the company spelled part of their name wrong...."Telecommunicatons"


Same here... Carpentary ...hahaha


----------



## north star (Mar 28, 2013)

*( . . . . . )*





> "So it was Adam that cause all of this."


Rick, As I understand Holy Scripture, Eve was enticed first........Whenshe made the decision to act on the enticement, Adam was standing

right there, so they were both equally guilty.........It's been down hill

ever since [  see Genesis 3:1-7, NIV  ]!



*( . . . . . )*


----------



## fatboy (Mar 28, 2013)

I like "urnial".........


----------



## pwood (Mar 28, 2013)

I had graj (garage), rubar (rebar), and murdar (mortar) on the same page once! :mrgreen:


----------



## ICE (Mar 28, 2013)

There's an eatery here that's "Under New Mangement"


----------



## Alias (Mar 28, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

> There's an eatery here that's "Under New Mangement"


Are they serving fleas with the mange?  LOL


----------



## Alias (Mar 28, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings, I hate to tell you all, but it's the times we live in.
> 
> BS


I agree.  My son gets stares because he reads real paperback books.  *sigh*

Sue


----------



## ICE (Mar 28, 2013)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> Greetings, I hate to tell you all, but it's the times we live in.
> 
> BS


----------



## conarb (Mar 29, 2013)

Now that codes are being used for social engineering we need some tough Green Police, and women can be meaner police than men.


----------



## brudgers (Mar 30, 2013)

tmurray said:
			
		

> Same here... Carpentary ...hahaha


  I've seen framing where someone was suffering from carpentary.


----------



## JPohling (Apr 3, 2013)

View attachment 691


Thought this had some classic spelling errors!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 691


/monthly_2013_04/572953c71f678_PlenumMountDetail.jpg.597ce703a34e189bc207997795e3c651.jpg


----------



## Alias (Apr 4, 2013)

JPohling said:
			
		

> View attachment 1607
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL!  What is the petition for?


----------



## Alias (Apr 4, 2013)

Set of commercial plans - Tilte on every page where the word Title should be.

Sue  :mrgreen:


----------



## conarb (Apr 4, 2013)

ICE said:
			
		

>


Sue:

Is this a picture of you driving the snowplow?


----------



## Alias (Apr 5, 2013)

conarb said:
			
		

> Sue:Is this a picture of you driving the snowplow?


LOL!  Nope, don't have my Class B license yet!

Sue


----------



## fireguy (Apr 5, 2013)

Rider Rick said:
			
		

> So it was Bush  that cause all of this.


fixed it for you


----------

